# [Apache] Problème avec httpd.conf



## Kyo (2 Janvier 2002)

Hello,

Glurp, Apache démarre plus... j'ai donc essayé un "sudo apachectl graceful" dans le terminal et j'ai eu droit à ça :

/usr/sbin/apachectl graceful: httpd not running, trying to start
Syntax error on line 2 of /etc/httpd/httpd.conf:
Invalid command 'negotiation.so', perhaps mis-spelled or defined by a module not included in the server configuration
/usr/sbin/apachectl graceful: httpd could not be started

J'ai remplacé le httpd.conf par le httpd.conf.default mais le problème est toujours le même  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





c'est grave doc ?

Config : Ti 500 - 512mo / 30g - MacOSX 10.1.2

Une clean install d'Apache est-elle envisageable, et si oui, comment ?


----------



## [MGZ]Toine (2 Janvier 2002)

Euh deux choses : 

Pourrez tu copiez les premièrs lignes de ton httpd.conf, en particulier, la première ligne.

Deuxième chose, pourrait tu essayer de fire un : apachectl restrt et non pas graceful


----------



## Kyo (2 Janvier 2002)

J'ai essayé avec le "start" mais le résultat n'est pas plus satisfaisant... :/

L'erreur doit se trouver par là, mais je ne pense pas que ça soit vraiment ça vu que je n'ai pas modifié ce fichier !

...
# Dynamic Shared Object (DSO) Support
#
# To be able to use the functionality of a module which was built as a DSO you
# have to place corresponding `LoadModule' lines at this location so the
# directives contained in it are actually available _before_ they are used.
# Please read the file http://httpd.apache.org/docs/dso.html  for more
# details about the DSO mechanism and run `httpd -l' for the list of already
# built-in (statically linked and thus always available) modules in your httpd
# binary.
#
# Note: The order in which modules are loaded is important.  Don't change
# the order below without expert advice.
#
# Example:
# LoadModule foo_module libexec/mod_foo.so
#LoadModule vhost_alias_module libexec/httpd/mod_vhost_alias.so
#LoadModule env_module         libexec/httpd/mod_env.so
LoadModule config_log_module  libexec/httpd/mod_log_config.so
#LoadModule mime_magic_module  libexec/httpd/mod_mime_magic.so
LoadModule mime_module        libexec/httpd/mod_mime.so
LoadModule negotiation_module libexec/httpd/mod_negotiation.so
#LoadModule status_module      libexec/httpd/mod_status.so
#LoadModule info_module        libexec/httpd/mod_info.so
LoadModule includes_module    libexec/httpd/mod_include.so
LoadModule autoindex_module   libexec/httpd/mod_autoindex.so
LoadModule dir_module         libexec/httpd/mod_dir.so
LoadModule cgi_module         libexec/httpd/mod_cgi.so
LoadModule asis_module        libexec/httpd/mod_asis.so
LoadModule imap_module        libexec/httpd/mod_imap.so
LoadModule action_module      libexec/httpd/mod_actions.so
#LoadModule speling_module     libexec/httpd/mod_speling.so
LoadModule userdir_module     libexec/httpd/mod_userdir.so
LoadModule alias_module       libexec/httpd/mod_alias.so
LoadModule rewrite_module     libexec/httpd/mod_rewrite.so
LoadModule access_module      libexec/httpd/mod_access.so
LoadModule auth_module        libexec/httpd/mod_auth.so
#LoadModule anon_auth_module   libexec/httpd/mod_auth_anon.so
#LoadModule dbm_auth_module    libexec/httpd/mod_auth_dbm.so
#LoadModule digest_module      libexec/httpd/mod_digest.so
#LoadModule proxy_module       libexec/httpd/libproxy.so
#LoadModule cern_meta_module   libexec/httpd/mod_cern_meta.so
#LoadModule expires_module     libexec/httpd/mod_expires.so
#LoadModule headers_module     libexec/httpd/mod_headers.so
#LoadModule usertrack_module   libexec/httpd/mod_usertrack.so
#LoadModule unique_id_module   libexec/httpd/mod_unique_id.so
LoadModule setenvif_module    libexec/httpd/mod_setenvif.so
#LoadModule dav_module         libexec/httpd/libdav.so
#LoadModule ssl_module         libexec/httpd/libssl.so
#LoadModule perl_module        libexec/httpd/libperl.so
#LoadModule php4_module        libexec/httpd/libphp4.so
LoadModule hfs_apple_module   libexec/httpd/mod_hfs_apple.so
...


----------



## [MGZ]Toine (2 Janvier 2002)

Bon apparement ca doit venir de la ligne : 
LoadModule negotiation_module libexec/httpd/mod_negotiation.so
 mais je sais pas pourquoi il it la ligne 2..

Rajoute un # devant cette ligne.
Puis un peu plus bas, dans la liste d'après qui comprend les AddModule, essaye de rajouter un # devant la ligne contenant le negotiation.c

et ensuite, réssaye de lancer Apache..


----------



## Kyo (2 Janvier 2002)

:cry: maintenant, c'est le "mod_status.so" qui vient m'embêter :cry:

j'ai appliqué la même méthode, en checkant aussi bien du côté de loadmodule que de clearmodulelist... et le problème est le même...

Après tout, je n'ai pas d'enfants, je ne suis pas marié, donc je peux prendre des risques : comment réinstaller Apache ?


----------



## maczeage (4 Janvier 2002)

t a pas besoin de reinstaller apache

tu remplace ton httpd.conf par celui par default , ca daoit etre httpd.default ou un truc dans le genre :

mv httpd.default httpd.conf

tu met sudo devant si tu a pas le droit


----------



## Kyo (4 Janvier 2002)

C'est bon je m'en suis tiré finalement  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Merci !


----------

